# CAG showing there true colors....



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Take a look at this....  

http://www.huntingnet.com/news/news.aspx?news_id=561


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Goes to show you have to be careful what you post on a public internet site.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Goes to show you have to be careful what you post on a public internet site.


 yep.

but just to clear the air a little.
desperado,one bad apple doesn't always reflect the purpose/intentions of a groupas a whole.and lumping them with peta is out of line,so please edit the post before we have a problem here.
posting the link is not a problem with me,but the insinuations are not.

you have a pm.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

What an idiot! They should make him pay for removing all the carp.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the article goes too far in calling this an "act of eco terrorism". There may have been a profit motive, but I fail to see a terror motive or result. The guy's a schmuck, for sure.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I theres absolutely NO evidence against Dave!You have to 
be caught in the act for charges like this to stick!Dave WILL beat 
this hands down!...GOOD LUCK David!!!!.....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure i'd call it "terrorism" either.
but IF there's proof of the charges,he IS guilty of illegally stocking fish in public waters,plain and simple.
i also doubt they would be bringing charges if they didn't have at least some proof of a crime.
i remember reading his posts quite awhile back,about doing that,and don't think he was making it up.of course that's not proof,but maybe he's been watched since he bragged about it,and he was caught in the act.
time will tell,and justice will prevail,one way or another


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Agreed,But his post was 3yrs ago?These charges have only 
recently come about.3yrs! is a long time!They certinly can not
find him guilty for something they 'think' he did 3 yrs ago!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend of one of my fishing buddy's about 10 years ago, got a 30 minute lecture from a wildlife officer when the officer was hiding and watching folks fish with binoculars saw him drive up to the Community lake right in Downtown Xenia and dump a bunch of Channel cats he had caught somewhere into the lake, he was about to get a ticket but recd a call from dispatch to help a local sherriff about something and had to leave in a hurry. Even though this lake is full of channels, he was still getting the riot act read to him.

We all probably know of the local park pond that is a kids pond or something that has been stocked by all sorts of stuff illeagly. I know of all sorts of those places in the Dayton area. Always makes the paper when some kid catches a 40 lb flathead from a 1/10 acre park pond. 

Salmonid


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Agreed,But his post was 3yrs ago?These charges have only
> recently come about.3yrs! is a long time!They certinly can not
> find him guilty for something they 'think' he did 3 yrs ago!


 and i agree with your statements.BUT,what if they've been watching/investigating for awhile,to get the goods on him?
as i said,i find it unlikely that they would pursue charges based solely on what was read on a website 3 years ago
and i read nothing that said that was the basis for their charges
they surely have some other reason,or at least think they do.
again,we'll know the FACTS when it's all done.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Misfit--You could be 100% correct!They may have been watching
since day one.But still it just seems if they were,action would have
been taken sooner?I personally think,this is all the result of someone 
that has a beef with Dave or is just trying to soil CAG's name!And
its no secret that there are plenty of people out there that have 
a beef with CAG and its ex-president!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Personally I think its just retarded to post something like that on an open forum. I am sure all types of law enforcement surfs all kinds of message boards to see idiots spouting off about their illegal activites. Anyone who has been fishing for more than a month knows you cannot illegal stock waterways or transfer fish from one area to another. What makes it look worse is that he is part of a carp guide service so it looks like he is doing it for future profit. I honestly hope something happens to him because sometimes examples need to be made. If this did in fact happen, there is no way to tell what kind of damage that may do on those ecosystems. I would say either way it was a bad move on his part to even talk about.

Jake


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote: "CAG showing there true colors"

Don't you mean bowfishermen with poor spelling skills showing their true colors?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

eh, they really do not like carp here. Eco-terrorism! Wow, in my country this guy would be called a volunteer. Community service, really. Not in the USA I suppose. Well, I just got another "Korda" video to watch.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Because the carp are so invasive. I feed them to my pet muskies. LOL. Did it say to kill all israli and mirrow Carp. LOL. I guest this is no worse than putting in piranna or Snakeheads. Last summer someone at Caesars was slashing the throats of small muskie. If the fish could'nt live together don't you think odnr would do something.

Fishcrazy


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hell, i think its great...i know i my self have future plans to stock some carp in some deep strip pits for furture carp angling...i dont see the freakin big deal in it all.
Transfering one species from one body to another...i guess im the ONLY one who's used shiners, store bought minnows, suckers, carp, ect for bait and released the unused bait into the water before ive left???..hmmm...or am i the only one who admitts it?
Call the law, report me to the ODNR...have them come follow me for a season..i can tell you they would be in great shape, but not like their jobs very much...LMAO...another big waste of OUR TAX money...get a life guys!

I think this whole thread is just BS by the bow"anglers" trying to start junk with CAG....and i think its funny because they have to try every thing they can to beat CAG..good luck boys!!

Scott


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

That's funny!! Trying to start something when the CAG members are all over the news about stupid acts and we are picking you you boys!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

?e¤peradoª said:


> That's funny!! Trying to start something when the CAG members are all over the news about stupid acts and we are picking you you boys!! LOL!!!!!!



Just to clarify...one CAG member tipped a bucket of small carp into a lake that ALREADY contained carp.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I love Crap? They are the second best food source for my muskies. I was just having some harmless fun!!! I usally get crappie lookers goat!!!! I even went to ODNR to try to get a pitchfork season!!!!!! I love to fish for them, and what better fish for kids to catch. You don't even have to try. Just through some waste corn out and they get it. Maybe desperado has a more challenging method. Is that called fishing? 

I think the management practices are in place for everyone to enjoy fishing all species together. Heck Carp have the advantage over my muskie because they naturally reproduce. Muskies are almost all stocked. It's kind of like the bengals and the browns they still have to play together. I like breaded Catfish better anyway.

Just in fun 
Fishcrazy
I just love to have the privledge to fish for any species.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL fishcrazy.. you're nutz doooood.. i'll be seein ya at eagle creek, i'm sure..


----------

